# thing learned mose useful but new to you



## ship (Nov 15, 2009)

been using spray paint for say over 20 years now+. Never knew that one should turn it up side down to clear the sprayer, this in keeping a stock of clean spray nozzles and just expecting it the nature of the beast sort of like spray foam adhesive.


Anyway, turn the can up side down and let it spray out until clear, totally new and cool concept for me. What have you been using years now that in reading the instructions or in finding a new way for have you found something fundimental into how you now use it?

Love my hand planer once sharp and set correctly - that type of thing perhaps.


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 17, 2009)

Remember I'm a light guy. I learned what the solo buttons were actually for and how to assign groups. I'm still not 100% on how to use the aux sends. Baby steps.


----------



## museav (Nov 17, 2009)

How to use spell check, it is *most* useful.


----------



## philhaney (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: thing learned moose useful but new to you*

In my case, it would be the keyboard commands (or shortcuts) for several of the tools in Photoshop (been using PS for years, just lernt some of the shortcuts this week).


----------



## avkid (Nov 17, 2009)

The Mac keyboard shortcuts for a screen shot are most useful.

command+shift+3

(It only took me 3 years to figure out)


----------



## epimetheus (Nov 17, 2009)

Update + Select


----------



## DuckJordan (Nov 29, 2009)

the little button on the back of my schools mackie board for +4 db or mic line input. Not that i didn't know what that does but i just had never seen it before... lets just say we can get much louder in our very small theater. 100 seats or so...


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Nov 30, 2009)

DuckJordan said:


> the little button on the back of my schools mackie board for +4 db or mic line input. Not that i didn't know what that does but i just had never seen it before... lets just say we can get much louder in our very small theater. 100 seats or so...



I believe you mean +4 db line level or mic level _output_. This is so you can run the output of one mixer into the mic in of another. A silly thing to do, but they made it easy to do it.


----------



## DuckJordan (Nov 30, 2009)

yeah sorry for the miss understanding... that is exactly it. its been 5 days since i last saw the board and i just found the button 6 days ago so yeah.. hard to remember everything.


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 5, 2009)

A +4 / -10 switch is not uncommon on the line inputs of a console, so yes it could well have been on the input... (Even if it appears in this case it wasn't)


----------

